# 10 miles + 7 Stands = 3 Coyotes



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Decided to take the wife out on Sunday and start our season. We called a 10 mile stretch of road and made 7 stands.

We got to our first stand just after day break and walked in. This stand did not produce but we had coyotes in 2 different locations howling. On the way back to our Bronco I was looking at the ground and found these.









The second stand, we came around a corner and I noticed an area we should call. I backed up and parked. We were on stand for 1 minute when I noticed a red looking coyote about 20 yds in front of me moving right. I had the shotgun in my hand but he disapeared behind the trees. I could see where he was going to come out so I put the shotgun down and picked up the AR. That was a mistake. At 50 yds I fired and missed. I should have used the shotgun instead. Nothing else showed up on that stand.

Stands 3,4 and 5 produced nothing. Not even a howl. I was noticing a lot of crap on the road though.

Stand 6 found us off the beaten path at a pond I found. I decided to make a change in the way I was calling. I set up with my wife to my right. At the 8 minute mark I saw a coyote 2 ridges over on my right. I told the wife to get ready and told where he would pop up. She was having a hard time hearing me so she did not get in position when he came over where I said. He was 100 yds out and I stopped him broad side to her. She moved but was having a hard time hold the gun still to take the shot. It started moving so I stopped it again. This all took about 1 minute to happen. It looked up and I figure it saw our Bronco. It was gone. I could not shoot because she would have been in front of my muzzle. We will call him another day.

Stand 7 was almost like stand 2. I drove around a corner and saw an area we should call. I backed up and parked. We walked in and I put the call to my right and the wife to my left. I used the E-call for about 2 minutes then went to a hand call. At the 8 minute mark I had one coming from my right. I did not expect it to come from that way. We had drove into that area. I did not have the shotgun and it came to 20 yds then proceeded to my left. I hit the call to get him to stop but that was not going to happen. I barked and he still was not going to stop. At 100 yds I decided there was no stopoping him. I put one through his heart. There was a 22 cal. hole going in and a hole about the size of a quarter coming out. It was a male and weighed about 30-35 lbs. I figure he was last years pup.









About 8:30 that night I got a call from my vet. He has had my Brittany Spaniel pup for the last week, I got her a month ago. She has had parvo. He was calling to let me know that she was up and moving around. She was licking him and wagging her tail. I have been hoping she was going to live. I put my Golden Retriever down in July and did not want to do another. That was the end of a wonderful day.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report. That is one thing that im hoping to be able to do more of this year is go after the yotes. Just gotta get them figured out.

I hope your pup can pull through it. I had a pup die from parvo about 10 years ago. Had him just long enough to get close to him :x . Its a rough disease.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work Reb! But...I must have misread your post, it can be a pretty serious federal offense to take any Indian artifacts like arrowheads, Archaeological Resources Protection Act of 1979.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

That does not apply to arrow heads. Arrow heads are collected all the time. I believe it was Jimmy Carter that collected them and made sure it would be legal even with the Protection Act. 
This is from the Archaeological Resources Protection Act of 1979. "(g) Nothing in subsection (d) of this section shall be deemed
applicable to any person with respect to the removal of
arrowheads located on the surface of the ground."

Besides, I never said it was on any public land.


----------



## Pointer_Jason (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a good time wish my wife hunted so i could buy her guns for her birthday and christmas and not get in trouble.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Yote reb! I sure hope your pup is Ok. Sounds like you had an awesome day coyote huntin.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. 8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I miss my AR  . I'll get another one someday.


----------

